# SS report 5-29-12 Smoking action for white/striped bass



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We took out repeat customers, Brian, Joe, and George today. 

It was our best trip this year so far.

The action was late getting started for us as because when we arrived at beautiful Beacon Bay marina, the wind had kicked up pretty strong.
So we stayed in sheltered water for a while and watched the tree tops for signs of the wind letting up.

I'm, not sure how long we had to wait, but close to an hour I bet. The wind did give us a break and eventually died down enough for us to venture out to the fishing grounds.

It took a couple of stops, but when we found the fish it super good action. Hungry white/striped bass were schooled up big time and these guys made it count.

Joe, the youngest of the crew was deadly on the fish today. He stayed hooked up almost constantly with white bass or stripers and at one stop hit four big stripers in four drops of the slab, what a fisherman!
He put it on Paw paw and dad like white bass on a shad!

Soon they had 60+white bass and 15 stripers and we were about out of cooler and live well space.

It seemed after the wind died down every stop we made produced good fishing.

In all they caught over 150 white bass and about 20 stripers.

Brian called it about 11:00, and said let's go it's getting hot and these guys have a truck load of fish to clean.

I'm looking forward to next year, or sooner, when these guys come again!

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice report..Way to go. Congrats


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats on a fine stringer!! And I didn't see one boat on the horizon.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice job slinger! one of these days im going to get you to show me how its done


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

very nice, well done


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice Job...good to see you loading up on both Whites and Stripers.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great day on the water! Glad you did good.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

WTG, Loy. Great catch! Happy Customers!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. I'll bet the fish were glad the weekend was over.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

*Slabs*

where can I buy slabs at shadslinger


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Loy and Lee. More happy customers again.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Terrific report, well done Loy!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*GPS Numbers*

:an5::help:Could you tell me where at Please, need to borrow a few baits too!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

megafish said:


> :an5::help:Could you tell me where at Please, need to borrow a few baits too!


I got your numbers,....and some catfish Charley for bait! :rotfl:


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW.......... Lots of smiles that boat. Well done men.

Oilfish


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like no shuffling today.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No shuffling indeed, one of our electric knives got fried right off the bat and I did all of the zebras by hand while Lee used the power saw on the white bass!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I noted the pained look on Lee's face in the fish house photo. 
The bubble above his head says, "Man I hope Dad does not Shuffle on me today. That is a lot of fish to clean!"

Shuffle or not, Lee is my main man. I'll bet he got the job done.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Gold Star*

Way to Go L & L. You boys earned a Gold Star for your Star Chart today.
Please leave some for our next trip.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

good job loy!!!!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

now thats a great day right there.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome haul SS & Lee!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SS you need two or three electrics so you can rotate them to keep from overheating. May get a few more hours out of them. Or a few fish cleaners like the old party boats used to have!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You are right FA, i should because that is what gets to them, over heating that weakens the plastic gears.
A recent customer had an American Angler knife with metal gears, the MT 1 model. i am going to try one.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice trip good job, and thats alot of fish to clean.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I calculated the average number of fish lee and I clean a week, it's about 250 white bass and stripers combined. Of course on a really good week it will be closer to 400.
I may need to invent a robotic device of some kind!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Go back to slow trollin!!! = less fish LOL Or jiggin bomber slabs. SS slabs will stick anything whether it bites or not!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Down in Venice Louisiana, there was a guy who worked at the fish cleaning table all day. He would clean all the guides fish for a small fee. As a bonus he got to trim all the fish he cleaned after the guides left. Usually on the Tuna, reds etc you miss alot of meat when cleaning. If you take the time to re-trim - you get a lot of meat to take home. The fish cleaning guys freezer was always full.

You need a fish cleaning guy!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What do they call a guy who does that? I will put an add in the peddler.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> What do they call a guy who does that?


Hard up for Work


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> You are right FA, i should because that is what gets to them, over heating that weakens the plastic gears.
> A recent customer had an American Angler knife with metal gears, the MT 1 model. i am going to try one.


I had an older MT3 that the motor finaly crapped out on. Knife worked good, but sure made a lot of racket when in use. I have not been able to find another one locally. Thinking of ordering one off their website.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishin_envy said:


> Hard up for Work


LOL!!!! :work: That is funny!


----------

